# Adding real faces to Oblivion



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

Finding I couldn't make a decent face in Oblivion with character creator I decided to try out a program called FaceGen and Oblivion FaceGen importer.

Tools:-
http://www.facegen.com/
http://web.t-online.hu/laga/zennorious/oblivion/downloads/fg2ob/fg2ob.zip 

Here's a pic of my result.
The textures cannot be moved from FaceGen to Oblvion ufortunately so are still stuck with the ugly face textures in Oblivion.
As you can see the face texture in Oblivion came out a little light.
Can be tweaked afterwards with 'showracemenu' typed in after pressing the console command key. `







Note:-
When you change anything in the showracemenu make sure you save before exiting it or all your stats will disappear!!


----------



## panchoman (Nov 12, 2007)

cool find!!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 12, 2007)

sry i dont know anny thing abouth oblivion but dont you need to change the face model before adding a new skin?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> sry i dont know anny thing abouth oblivion but dont you need to change the face model before adding a new skin?



Step 1:
The way this one works is by making a new character then saving the game.

Step 2:
Make a face in FaceGen then save it and import it with the FaceGen Importer to the file you just saved in Oblivion.
Face gen importer forces Oblivion to make the skin texture/tone close as possible to the FaceGen texture. 

Next time you look at your character he/she will have the face you made along with a similar tone.

Unfortunately the Importer cannot import the actual face texture, just the mesh (shape of the head), even though the option is there, it only saves textures which is wierd.
I am using the IFT Improved Face Texture mod for Oblivion as well which increases the res of the faces which smooths out faces and makes most of them look better.

This what the face looks like if using the photo texture in FaceGen.





Human looking races all use one face texture so if I used the original texture for this face it will alter all the faces for all the human like races for better and for worse.

Adding a face texture is a totally different thing to this mod.

Although there is possibly one way around it by creating a custom race and using the original face texture with that race as well as creating another set of eyes.

Might try this once I get used to the TES constrution set.
Make some sort of Amazon female only type race or something. . .


----------



## von kain (Nov 12, 2007)

any way to put it on my current save?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes.

Make a face in facegen then import the face to your current save.


----------



## von kain (Nov 12, 2007)

cool


----------



## newconroer (Nov 12, 2007)

Widjaja,

You should take a look at TESS or get in contact with Qarl, the facgen works have been around for almost a year now(I think, don't quote me on that), and they've put out some guides to fine tuning your texture imports.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 13, 2007)

I always go there for mods and the only thing I have found is the IFT Improved face texture mod which does make most faces better but I have come across one fellow who I now call frog mouth.

Here he is.





Lips look a little green no?

If anything comes up I'll edit my first post.
Hopefully I can find a way to use the FaceGen texture.
So far I can only tweak the colour and the tone of the face of the standard human texture through 'showracemenu'.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 13, 2007)

Haha nice one


----------



## newconroer (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, well I know that on the TESS site I found character models, that had facegen bundled, and that was many months ago. Maybe it was under a different name.

Though I found it here:

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionUtilities.Detail&id=9

That the same one?


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 13, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Hmm, well I know that on the TESS site I found character models, that had facegen bundled, and that was many months ago. Maybe it was under a different name.
> 
> Though I found it here:
> 
> ...



No I'm using just facegen.
This is what FaceGen Oblivion Version does:-
This simply adds the required files to the FaceGen Modeller 3.1 Demo to allow you to view and alter the Oblivion Models.

So it doesn't have anything to do with textures.
All humanoid races use the same model so they all use the same texture.

If my suspicions are correct all I'll have to do is create a new race to get that texture on there.

I'll just post a Thread at TESS and see what comes up.
Will edit the post if a solution comes up.

Off Topic:
Might stick this face in Sims2 as I have alot more knowledge with skinning and meshing in that poorly coded piece o' crap.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 16, 2007)

I think a lot of the models on this page were used with FaceGen and some other similar programs, but I've lost the direct comments on the matter:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=218913&page=21


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 16, 2007)

newconroer said:


> I think a lot of the models on this page were used with FaceGen and some other similar programs, but I've lost the direct comments on the matter:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=218913&page=21



Damn that chick with the horns & tats looks like she could kill my charater just by the wind of her fart!

This looks like a good lead to getting the textures on to Oblivion.
http://grimdeath9740.googlepages.com/tutorial:createyourownrace

I mean this guy seems to have created a Planet of the Apes race.
Seems to be some learning involved. . .
Luckily I have a bit of background knowledge in texturing and meshing so I shouldn't be totally lost.

Will get on to it as soon as. . . .


----------



## newconroer (Nov 17, 2007)

as..... ?

I gave upon Oblivion quite a while ago. With community mods and additions, it looks great...better than Crysis, but as much as I tried, I couldn't continue playing the game. So a bit of modding here and there kept me interested but it started to feel 'old-hat.'


I'm looking forward to a new one though, something FOR the PC preferably.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 17, 2007)

newconroer said:


> as..... ?
> 
> I gave upon Oblivion quite a while ago. With community mods and additions, it looks great...better than Crysis, but as much as I tried, I couldn't continue playing the game. So a bit of modding here and there kept me interested but it started to feel 'old-hat.'
> 
> ...



As soon as I get around to it.
Been busy with Gutar Pro 5 writing out tabulature for students.

Haven't had any reply to my thread in TESS forum.
Actually it's around the other way.
Looks like I'll have to try out the tutorial and help someone else who replied to my thread wanting to know the same thing.

What do you mean something for PC preferably?
Didn't Oblivion run too wel on your system.
I know it stutters a little bit outside on PS3.


----------

